# fer-ho



## Jessb007

Hola

Té el sentit la següent frase:-

'Existeixo un altre manera de fer-ho?' (un examen) 

(Is there another way to do it?) (Hay otra manera de hacerlo?)

Gràcies


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi ha una altra manera de fer-ho?


----------



## Jessb007

Moltes gràcies Cracker Jack!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jessb007 said:


> 'Existeixo una altra manera de fer-ho?'


 
Espero que t'ajudin les petites correccions, Jess 

Segons com, també podries dir "fer-*lo*".

*Fer-ho* would refer to the method for the exam, for the whole examination process; whereas *fer-ho* would refer to the very exam.

Hope to have been of help


----------



## cahecker

Jessb007 said:


> Hola
> 
> Té el sentit la següent frase:-
> 
> 'Existeixo un altre manera de fer-ho?' (un examen)
> 
> (Is there another way to do it?) (Hay otra manera de hacerlo?)
> 
> Gràcies



Jo també diria: 

Hi ha una altra manera de fer-ho?


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Seguint la línia oberta per la Tradu: 
_Hi ha alguna altra manera de fer-*ho*?_ (not being an exam...) 
_Hi ha alguna altra manera de fer-*lo*?_ (this exam...) 

(Penso que és més natural _Hi ha...?_ que _Existeix...?_)


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> _Hi ha alguna altra manera de fer-*ho*?_ (not being an exam...)


A què et refereixes?  (Being... what?)


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> A què et refereixes?  (Being... what?)


Ai, Cris, que jo no m'expresso gaire bé en anglès. Volia dir: 
_Hi ha alguna altra manera de fer-*ho*, que no sigui mitjançant un examen?_ (De fer el control, l'avaluació...) 
_Hi ha alguna altra manera de fer-*lo*, aquest examen?_


----------



## chics

Aaaaah...


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Aaaaah...


És clar, "-ho" sempre expressa quelcom de menys definit que "-lo". No? 
Sento haver-te fet passar una mala estona.


----------

